# How to become FreeBSD developer



## MorgothV8 (May 22, 2013)

Hi, just one simple question. I'm programmer/software developer, I was born in 1982. Programming education, high school etc. I'm using FreeBSD since ~1999/2000 ~ 3.X -> 4.0. Currently I'm living in Poland but working remotely for US company - and that is OK for me. I've also been on Polish Polar Expedition (wintering 2011-2012). Just being curious - is it possible to work for my favorite OS - and I mean as a paid job - unfortunately I have not enough time to do it as a hobbyist  (family, work, no free time). I have (in my opinion) quite big UNIX experience and writing kernel drivers, ports etc. would not be a problem - I'm using FreeBSD as Host OS long time ago and all my code is written on this system - currently not OS related: PHP/JavaScript and mobile device, but some time ago used a lot of C/C++/OpenGL and even GAS. Previous developenemt was also LAMP stack and alternate PowerBuilder projects - they run in VirtualBox and earlier in VMware port on FreeBSD. I'm also familiar with all world builds, cross compiling etc on 10-CURRENT etc.


----------



## jrm@ (May 22, 2013)

I think a lot of people would love to get paid to work full time on FreeBSD.  You could always try a fundraising drive.  These drives were successful, but they were done by long-time, well-known contributors to the project.

It doesn't exactly sound like what you are looking for, but have you looked at the FreeBSD Jobs mailing list?  You could always become a sysadmin.  They have all kinds of free time to do whatever they want, like work on FreeBSD.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 22, 2013)

I wonder if funding could happen through Kickstarter.


----------



## MorgothV8 (May 22, 2013)

Hey - actually it is just a question - pure curiosity - but it is good to know 
Thanks


----------

